

Show HN: epistly, hand written notes for busy people - ca98am79
http://www.epist.ly

======
dclaysmith
Cool. I could see myself using this. I couldn't find what it costs (I looked
for a bit). No reason not to put it on the landing/home page.

~~~
yashchandra
They are charging $14.99. You have to go 2 levels next.

~~~
ca98am79
If you use coupon code "HACKERNEWS" (need to press ctrl+c) we'll give you $10
off

------
ca98am79
This is a site my good friend and I just built, because we thought it might be
a cool idea. Any feedback you could give us would be very helpful - thanks!

If you press ctrl+c on the payment page and enter coupon code "HACKERNEWS"
we'll give you $10 off your order.

------
yashchandra
cool idea. May I suggest that you show the preview before we click Next ? This
way,we know how it looks like before proceeding.

~~~
ca98am79
there is a preview screen before you get to the payment page (after entering
in the addresses)

~~~
yashchandra
"after entering in the addresses" Exactly. Why should I enter the address to
see a preview. I am interested in knowing how it looks right away. Address is
not the key input. You can always collect it during payment time.

~~~
ca98am79
yeah, that makes sense. Thanks for your feedback

